# Ausströmer im Winter, Luftsprudler



## Perby (31. Jan. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich hier schon sehr viel aneignen können, habe aber nun doch einige Fragen.  Die stelle ich hier mal direkt: 

1. Sollte ich zur Teichbelüftung (vorrangig im Winter) eine Membranpumpe oder einen Kolbenkompressor verwenden?

2. Kann ich die Geräte draußen im Freien aufstellen? Ich habe keine Möglichkeit, aus irgendeinem Schuppen die Luftleitung zu verlegen.

3. Wie befestige ich die Ausströmersteine unter Wasser? Sie sollen ja nicht das Wasser zu sehr aufwühlen und abkühlen, würden ja aber immer wieder nach oben schwimmen.


Vielen Dank schon mal für die hoffentlich zahlreichen Antworten.


----------



## Olli.P (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ausströmer im Winter, Luftsprudler*

Hi Perby,


dann Fang ich mal an:

zu1:

Ich hab für die Teichbelüftung im Winter eine 2400L/h Membranpumpe draußen auf der Terrasse, Regen geschützt in einer Styroporkiste stehen. Das funzt super! 

zu2:

Wenn du's so machst wie ich, bestimmt. Ansonsten ein kleines Dach für die Pumpe bauen. 

Und natürlich die Steckerverbindungen vor Wasser schützen ( bei zu Hilfe nahme eines Verlängerungskabels ). Ich weiß jetzt grad nicht welche Klasse das ist, IP44 oder IP66 

zu3:

Die Blubbersteine gehen schon von selbst unter, die solltest du eher vorm absinken sichern............... 
Ich habe dazu einfach ein Stück Dachlatte genommen und zwei Ringschrauben, passend zum Schlauchdurchmesser, zur Schlauchfixierung ein gedreht.  So kann ich den Blubberstein genau da platzieren wo ich ihn hin haben will. Das ganze wird dann einfach Landseitig mit ein, zwei Pflastersteinen fixiert und gut iss.


----------



## Perby (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ausströmer im Winter, Luftsprudler*

Danke. Das genügt mir dazu schon. Perfekt


----------



## Beeee (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ausströmer im Winter, Luftsprudler*

Hallo Perby....
zu Punkt 2 noch nen Tipp...
ich hab meine Luftpumpe einfach in einen ehemaliegen Fischfutter-Eimer gesetzt, die sind mit Deckel. In der Mitte vom Eimer hab ich Löcher für die Luftschläuche gemacht und knapp unterm Deckel hab ich das Stromkabel durchgeführt... dadurch is direkt das Verlängerungskabel gesichert weil es mit im Eimer liegt und die Luftpumpe kann nich Nass werden da auch mit im Eimer.

Grüße Benjamin


----------



## Yogibubu (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ausströmer im Winter, Luftsprudler*

Hi Perby,
also m.E. eindeutig Kolbenkompressor! Habe meinen ab November (unter einem Deckel, schneegeschüzt) schon das zweite Jahr draußen stehen. Alles Bestens! Versorgt sechs Luftsprudler; letztes Jahr haben alle Fische überlebt.
VG
Andreas


----------



## Gladius (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ausströmer im Winter, Luftsprudler*

Hallo zusammen,

soweit ich weiss, streitet man sich da noch, ob es sinnvoll ist den Teich zu belueften. Durch die offene Wasserstelle kann das Wasser bei tiefen Temp. weiter abkuehlen. Das kalte Wasser sinkt dann zu Boden und man hat ne Stroemung die den Teich wieter abkuehlt. Ne schoene Eisdecke mit Schnee isolieren da besser. 
Ich habe dieses Jahr nur hohle Pflanzenstaengel im Teich und ihn sonst zufrieren lassen. Am Grund habe ich immer um die 5 Grad, selbst als wir draussen -21 Grad hatten.

Ich will das nur mal zur Diskussion stellen. 

Gruesse Gladius


----------



## Joerg (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ausströmer im Winter, Luftsprudler*

Hallo Gladius,
das mit den 5° ist wohl eine Falschmessung und bei nur 1m Tiefe kann es auch schnell gefährlich werden.
Sollten am Teichboden viele verwesliche Pflanzenreste liegen oder viele Fische Sauerstoff verbrauchen ist eine Belüftung sicher anzuraten.
Die Argumente der zusätzlichen Auskühlung und der erzwungenen Strömung sind auch wichtig.

Was angemessen und richtig ist, liegt also an den Verhältnissen vor Ort.
Streiten muss man darum nicht aber hier werden dazu Informationen ausgetauscht, mit denen dann jeder seine optimale Lösung finden kann.


----------



## jolantha (22. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ausströmer im Winter, Luftsprudler*



Joerg schrieb:


> Sollten am Teichboden viele verwesliche Pflanzenreste liegen oder viele Fische Sauerstoff verbrauchen ist eine Belüftung sicher anzuraten.



Durch Unwissenheit sind mir alle Goldfische vor vielen Jahren in der Eisdecke festgefroren,
da kein Sauerstoff vorhanden war, und die Faulgase nicht weg konnten !
Seit bei mir permanent, ob Sommer oder Winter gesprudelt wir, hatte ich noch nie wieder Ausfälle .


----------



## willi1954 (22. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ausströmer im Winter, Luftsprudler*



Gladius schrieb:


> .... Das kalte Wasser sinkt dann zu Boden und man hat ne Stroemung die den Teich wieter abkuehlt. ...
> 
> Gruesse Gladius



Das kalte Wasser sinkt nicht zu Boden, da Wasser mit 4 °C seine grösste Dichte hat. Was aber viel Wichtiger ist, das Faulgase aus dem Teich entweichen kann. Deshalb sollte man möglichst einen Teil der Eisfläche frei halten.


----------



## Deuned (22. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ausströmer im Winter, Luftsprudler*



Gladius schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Jahr nur hohle Pflanzenstaengel im Teich und ihn sonst zufrieren lassen. Am Grund habe ich immer um die 5 Grad, selbst als wir draussen -21 Grad hatten.
> 
> .
> Gruesse Gladius



Womit bzw. wie misst du denn jetzt die Temperatur am Grund?


----------



## Gladius (22. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ausströmer im Winter, Luftsprudler*

Ich hab nen wasserdichten Homematic  Außenfühler am Teichgrund...


----------



## willi1954 (22. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ausströmer im Winter, Luftsprudler*



Gladius schrieb:


> Ich hab nen wasserdichten Homematic  Außenfühler am Teichgrund...



diesen ?


----------



## LotP (22. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ausströmer im Winter, Luftsprudler*

noch mal zur kolben-  od. membranpumpenfrage:

in der theorie ist die kolbenpumpe besser. Braucht weniger strom bei geicher leistung.
Und entwickelt zusätzlich noch mehr wärme als eine membranpumpe. was ein einfrieren sicherlich besser vorbeugt, da die umgebungsluft erwärmt wird, welche letztendlich eingeleitet wird und somit den teich nicht zusätzlich weiter abkühlen wird.

im endeffekt geht aber eine membranpumpe genauso. habe selbst eine solche (da mal billig erstanden). läuft seit 2 jahren und bisher auch keine probleme mit der kälte.

da man die pumpe sowieso in ein kleines häuschen packt und idR isoliert (zumindest im winter) sollte auch die lautstärke der kolbenpumpe relativiert werden.


----------



## Gladius (22. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ausströmer im Winter, Luftsprudler*



willi1954 schrieb:


> diesen ?



Genau den... hab aber einiges mehr "automatisiert"...


----------



## Finalein (23. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ausströmer im Winter, Luftsprudler*

 Ich habe ja nur einen kleinen Teich, aber letztes Jahr ist mir der Teich komplett und ziemlich dick zugefroren. Habe ich dann zwischendrin mal aufgetaut mit heißem Wasser.
Ich habe jetzt einen kleinen Eisfreihalter drin, also eine kleine Pumpe. So ist ein Teil des Teiches offen.
Ich denke, das ist ganz gut, damit eben die Faulgase entweichen können. Die Pumpe läuft den ganzen Tag. Also ich würde nicht mehr alles zufrieren lassen, auch wenn ich nur Goldfischlies (und drei einhalb __ Döbel) habe.
Gruß und schönes We wünscht Finalein


----------



## lollo (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ausströmer im Winter, Luftsprudler*

Hallo,

und das bewirkt zur Zeit meiner Sprudler.


----------

